# Phragmipediums in Situ



## gonewild (Aug 18, 2013)

Amazonas Peru at 1680 meters elevation.
If you have ever wondered how your Phrags compare to wild ones growing in Nature then here you go.....


----------



## gonewild (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## gonewild (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## gonewild (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AdamD (Aug 18, 2013)

How amazing is that? Wow. Love that last pic. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2013)

Interesting. It's like they are hiding...

Thanks, Lance.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dido (Aug 19, 2013)

great to see this pics


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 19, 2013)

They look great.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 19, 2013)

So what is the substrate Lance? Rock ruble collected in among boulders?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 19, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> So what is the substrate Lance? Rock ruble collected in among boulders?



Pretty much that is what it is. there is a fair layer of dirt(I won't give it credit for being top soil) that the grasses and Phrag roots share. Very poor growing media but that seems to be what they grow in. Rock, clay with organic mulch but the roots are in the dirt below the mulch. You can't tell well from the photos but the hillside is very steep, almost vertical so there is extreme drainage. 

If we tried to mimic the soil and use it in a pot the roots would rot for sure. But with the vertical drainage and all the grass to suck up soil moisture the plants can get a huge amount of water and still have only moist soil.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 19, 2013)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 19, 2013)

Wonderful. Brings back fond memories of my trip to Ecuador.

Chuck


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 19, 2013)

Fantastic. Can someone help with the IDs on these?


----------



## Hera (Aug 19, 2013)

Really nice shots. Thanks for taking the time to post them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 19, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Fantastic. Can someone help with the IDs on these?



Not sure about the brown pouch Phrag, but I think the others are boisserianum.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2013)

Are there any seeps and springs nearby?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 19, 2013)

Rick said:


> Are there any seeps and springs nearby?



Lots of seeps and springs but these phrags don't seem to be in the wet spots but rather on the drier places. BUT drier is only relevant since it rains so much the ground is pretty saturated everywhere. During the dry season the ground does dry out and then the plants need the night dew.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 20, 2013)

Super pictures and it puts a lot into perspective.


----------



## danielmusza (Aug 22, 2013)

Is very interestant!!
I never saw in situ before


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2013)

danielmusza said:


> Is very interestant!!
> I never saw in situ before



Welcome to the forum.


----------



## orcoholic (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your splendid photos. It is always very informative to see conditions in which the plants which we try to cultivate grow in nature.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 27, 2013)

great pics!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

